
Neutralino.js: build JavaScript-HTML-CSS desktop apps without embedding browsers - MrBra
https://neutralino.js.org/
======
mildred593
Found a good review about this and how it works here: [https://quick-
geek.github.io/articles/438402/index.html](https://quick-
geek.github.io/articles/438402/index.html)

~~~
MrBra
This is even better though:
[https://www.99xtechnology.com/blog/research/neutralinojs-
int...](https://www.99xtechnology.com/blog/research/neutralinojs-internals/)

